# are my p's in love?



## gloom (Nov 11, 2006)

View attachment 126993
can anyone tell if my rbp's are in love or am i wasting my time w/ these two?


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

before they breed they will turn very dark. so i think they are just swimming.


----------



## gloom (Nov 11, 2006)

i have 3 all together in a 55 gal. all are 8"...Do you think i should drop down to 2 , maybe th 3rd one is stressing them out.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

did you take that pic at night?
because mine turn that coulour each night 
you should also try andd get a 75 gal b/c 55 is really narrow


----------



## gloom (Nov 11, 2006)

shark_boy said:


> did you take that pic at night?
> because mine turn that coulour each night
> you should also try andd get a 75 gal b/c 55 is really narrow


i did take the pic at night...yeah definately gonna need a bigger tank soon.


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

They will sorta look like this guy here.\/
View attachment 127024

this one is the alpha male.he spawned 2 days ago and is still pretty dark.

1 more.This pic he is mad cause the cam is 2 close to the nest.
View attachment 127026


When they are in full breeding color the fins on the reds will lose all color and turn black.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

what sise tank you have them in fry i want to start breeding but they just wont possibly becuse im overstocking could that be the case ssry for the d-rail


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

bob351 said:


> what sise tank you have them in fry i want to start breeding but they just wont possibly becuse im overstocking could that be the case ssry for the d-rail


I have 2 breeding pairs/1pleco/maybe 2 spotted raphial catfish







/apx 50 gupy's/a few tetras/a couple platy's/and a couple zebra danio's in a 180g.

It is possible that they are not breeding because of overstocking.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Get a bigger tank. Leave the third fish in. even in the 55. crank heat to 86 degrees. let tank sit for 1 week w/ no water change, Then on day 8, 50% water change, and fill back up with cold cold water. Do this water change everyday for 4 days, then quit for 1-2weeks. but make sure you keep your water params in check so your fish don't die. Repeat the water change everyday thing, and so on and so on.


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

post a few more pix of them individually.

If I had to guess I would say the one infront is female.could be just the shot though.more pix would help.


----------



## gloom (Nov 11, 2006)

Leasure1 said:


> Get a bigger tank. Leave the third fish in. even in the 55. crank heat to 86 degrees. let tank sit for 1 week w/ no water change, Then on day 8, 50% water change, and fill back up with cold cold water. Do this water change everyday for 4 days, then quit for 1-2weeks. but make sure you keep your water params in check so your fish don't die. Repeat the water change everyday thing, and so on and so on.


sounds a little rigorous, i'm just worried about shocking them too hard that way. why the cold cold water?


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

gloom said:


> Get a bigger tank. Leave the third fish in. even in the 55. crank heat to 86 degrees. let tank sit for 1 week w/ no water change, Then on day 8, 50% water change, and fill back up with cold cold water. Do this water change everyday for 4 days, then quit for 1-2weeks. but make sure you keep your water params in check so your fish don't die. Repeat the water change everyday thing, and so on and so on.


sounds a little rigorous, i'm just worried about shocking them too hard that way. why the cold cold water?
[/quote]
dont do it.if they are gonna breed they will.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Just doing what many successul breeders have told me to do. Rigerous or not, do you want them to breed. You would be surprised. If your tank temp is around 84, and you do a 40% water change, and refill with cold ass water, it will only drop tank temp about 5-6 degrees. This simulates the rainy season, which is when they breed in nature. Hot days, hot pools of water, then the rain comes, cools the water off, and they reproduce. Simple.


----------



## gloom (Nov 11, 2006)

i believe you, its just that i've never done water changes that frequently in 1 week so i'm a little skeptical from that standpoint. i'll definately consider the technique though, tks.


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Leasure1 said:


> Just doing what many successul breeders have told me to do. Rigerous or not, do you want them to breed. You would be surprised. If your tank temp is around 84, and you do a 40% water change, and refill with cold ass water, it will only drop tank temp about 5-6 degrees. This simulates the rainy season, which is when they breed in nature. Hot days, hot pools of water, then the rain comes, cools the water off, and they reproduce. Simple.


Well this 1 wishes it was that difficult.







I doubt the cool water is the trigger.I would say its more the highly airrated water that sets them off.throw a bubble wall in your tank.I know they look corney,but it wont hurt to try and alot less work.


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

Fry said:


> Just doing what many successul breeders have told me to do. Rigerous or not, do you want them to breed. You would be surprised. If your tank temp is around 84, and you do a 40% water change, and refill with cold ass water, it will only drop tank temp about 5-6 degrees. This simulates the rainy season, which is when they breed in nature. Hot days, hot pools of water, then the rain comes, cools the water off, and they reproduce. Simple.


Well this 1 wishes it was that difficult.:rasp: I doubt the cool water is the trigger.I would say its more the highly airrated water that sets them off.throw a bubble wall in your tank.I know they look corney,but it wont hurt to try and alot less work.
[/quote]

Just gotta say Fry I hadn't seen pics of your Red's for a while, but damn you have great looking fish. Keep it up.


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Rick james said:


> Just doing what many successul breeders have told me to do. Rigerous or not, do you want them to breed. You would be surprised. If your tank temp is around 84, and you do a 40% water change, and refill with cold ass water, it will only drop tank temp about 5-6 degrees. This simulates the rainy season, which is when they breed in nature. Hot days, hot pools of water, then the rain comes, cools the water off, and they reproduce. Simple.


Well this 1 wishes it was that difficult.:rasp: I doubt the cool water is the trigger.I would say its more the highly airrated water that sets them off.throw a bubble wall in your tank.I know they look corney,but it wont hurt to try and alot less work.
[/quote]

Just gotta say Fry I hadn't seen pics of your Red's for a while, but damn you have great looking fish. Keep it up.
[/quote]
Thanks!The breeders are up for sale......NO SHIPPING.pick-up only.


----------



## bigbipo (Feb 12, 2005)

Anyone want to sell their breeding pair?


----------

